# Demasoni



## Josh83 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey all was just interested in other peoples experiences with demasoni how many numbers people keep? and what size tank they are kept in?, other tank mates?, and also how people handle the aggression they are renound for?, all comments very much appreciated.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I had 12 in a 55g with 6 yellow labs and 4 red zebras.. The population has gone down to 6 hahah, demasoni's are difficult to keep. I've had terrible luck with them, plus it doesnt help that they are usually expensive unless you can find them from a local breeder. As of now, the 6 seem to be pretty good, so we'll see how long that last. I will not be adding more if this stays put.


----------



## Josh83 (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for your reply cromak, thats tough hey losing half already i got mine cheap enough at an auction 5 bucks each, i got 8 in a 90 gallon tank with yellow labs, acei, and some flavus, again anyone else who could share there experiences with these fish would be kindly appreaciated thanks.


----------



## vahid (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 21 of them in a 150 gal tank. They mind their business and don't buther their tankmates. I keep them with fuelleburnis, flavus, yello labs and albino socolofis. They are between 1.5 and 2 inches and permanently persue each other without any actual fighting.


----------



## Ver A (Dec 25, 2009)

I have 9 demasoni in a 75 along with 3 adult breeding acei and 12 or more breeding yellow labs. Recently removed a holding demasoni to another tank. The Acei young are all over in the rocks and ocassionally see a small yellow lab. Added the demasoni about 2 months ago. They really liven up the tank, knock on wood, no real problems yet.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have kept Demasoni for five years in various tanks including 36", 72" and 48".

During the 36" period, I had 9 which ended in disaster and I learned about bloat. Then I had 12 which was much better.

During the 72" period I had 20 which was fine, and I still have 20 in my 48" tank.

My trick with Demasoni is to remove any harassed individuals and return them to the fish store or a fellow hobbyist if anyone wants a male. This happens once/twice a year as additional males mature in the tank. Almost without exception the harassed individuals are extra sub-dom males. They are easy to net because they lurk at the surface. A month in the hospital to heal up any nipped fins and I get a couple bucks in store credit to fund any local, emergency purchases I might need to make.


----------



## matthew4204 (Feb 5, 2011)

I keep 45 in a 50g tank with 6 yellow labs and a ton of holey rock. None have died or been killed and spawning is not a problem with either fish.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

matthew4204 said:


> I keep 45 in a 50g tank with 6 yellow labs and a ton of holey rock. None have died or been killed and spawning is not a problem with either fish.


  
Pics? How long have they been in there?


----------



## Josh83 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks djransome some sound advice seems you just have to keep on top of it if any aggression is present,also seems divided some people you hear have no problems and recommend this fish highly and others have had no luck and disaster stories with them.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I have 13 in a 75g with 10 yellow labs and 6 Pundamilla nyererei. I lost one original dem and gained 2 more from fry survivors in the tank. Actually, there is one more about a month old still around. I believe only 2 of those are males (just lucky it worked out that way), and while there is some big time chases at times, I haven't seen a nipped or frayed fin in about a year. The dems rarely care about the other inhabitants, but occasionally there is a circling and chase.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

matthew4204 said:


> I keep 45 in a 50g tank with 6 yellow labs and a ton of holey rock. None have died or been killed and spawning is not a problem with either fish.


Yes pics would be awesome. I'd love to see that many in that small of a tank, if it does work that would be beautiful.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know but my luck continues to be horrible with Demasoni  lost another one last night. This is my 3rd time trying with these.. Maybe i need to go totally crazy and do 25+ in my 55 although im going to be moving to a 110 shortly..

I may consider getting rid of them all together. It's starting to be more of a hassle then anything. :wink:


----------



## Josh83 (Jun 8, 2010)

sorry to hear that cromak, i wonder if keeping them with other bigger mbuna would help with the aggression, i know its only been a few days for me having them but they are still exploring and happy swimming around one or two have found a little spot and stick there showing off their colour,but any circling or any minor squabbles are broken up by my male flavus or one of my karge acei.But also i cant speak for when the lights are turned off at night i guess thats when the beatings and the killing takes place.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine lasted about a week or so before I started to have deaths. So it will be interesting to see how yours do


----------



## Josh83 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sure thing i will keep updating hopefully i'll be fine


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I actually started with only 8 about 2 1/2 years ago. They went into a 135g with a mix of other fish and a ton of rocks and hiding spaces. I added some of their own fry and am now up to 12 or so. Just recently a male lost most of his tail. It is growing back in a Hospital tank but this is the first serious injury and I have had no deaths.

I know 8 is a low number but I think the tank size and the amount of rocks and hiding places had a lot to do with my success.


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

I've got a 4ft tank of 14 adult demasoni. 3M 10F 1unsure.
Started off with 18 and removed all the overly aggressive males.

I'm starting to think any number is fine as long as a few rules are followed:
1) Plenty of rocks (really plenty, more than you can imagine)
2) Remove aggressive males (its hard to do, because these are often the most vibrant colored fish, but as i experienced, sub dom males take up their spot quickly and will be just as vibrantly colored)
3) Isolate overly harrassed fish to recover. Add more rocks if this is happening.
4) A 4ft tank can only have space for 3 dominant males (each taking up approx 1.3ft of the tank). so maybe 1male per 1.3ft of tank would be a good guideline.
5) Make a fish trap.
Since you will have lots of rocks in the tank, and you will be regularly pulling out fish (holding or harassed), you will want one. My fish trap has been one of the main elements of my success. It is made of ice cream box with a trap door that will shut close when i pull on the string attached through the top. I put a ceramic cave in the box, and i often find harassed fish or holding female taking up residence, which are the ones i want to catch anyway.
Placing the trap in the territory of the dom male almost always guarantee it taking up residence too. Never had a problem targeting the fish i want. No need bait.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Kabuto... I have 18 in a 4' 120... All juvenile right now...

Your trick may become very handy in the future...


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I still haven't figured this species out. Quite a few years ago I had 8 in a 75 gallon tank and they all did just fine and bred frequently for over three years. Then I added one adult male and they went on a killing spree and I was left with only one 2 weeks later.

Then I took in 7 adults thee years ago from a guy that was moving and put them into my 180 gallon tank. They did great for years until I lost two just recently. Four of them are still doing well and showing great color but one is harrassed and hides in the corner with stressed color. But right after those two died they started fighting for dominance. I'm seeing aggression now that I never saw previously.

They are a finicky species for sure. But I am not a believer in the 12 minimum internet advise assuming you provide them with enough room and I've never had to remove any of them not even temporarily. They just seem to have some weird social order that should never be disrupted. Like I said, I still haven't figured them out.

Here they are:
http://african-cichlid.com/Demasoni.htm

Kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

StructureGuy said:


> I've never had to remove any of them not even temporarily.


Do/did you ever have survivor fry maturing in the tank? I think that might be my problem or maybe it's a mixed blessing. I wonder if you had been able to remove a victim or two if you might not have lost even those? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> Do/did you ever have survivor fry maturing in the tank?


Um, well, no fry in the main tank. I never removed any demasoni for aggression reasons but I moved holding females to a breeder tank.



DJRansome said:


> I wonder if you had been able to remove a victim or two if you might not have lost even those? Just thinking out loud.


True enough. Three years of peace made somewhat unobservant during the 2 weeks of ultra-violence.

Kevin


----------



## Josh83 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Kabuto for your post great advice very helpfull, in your experience when removing the dominant aggressor male the sub dom that took his spot was more mild tempered or just as agressive once he took over, i also like your fish trap idea wondering though if it would be a bit of an eye sore in a nice display tank any chance of a pic of it? thanks.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I spoke too soon I lost an adult male today. 1st loss ever. Still consider myself lucky though. I would like to grow some of my fry out and double the count by adding them to the tank. I always sell them but not this batch.


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

Josh83 said:


> Thanks Kabuto for your post great advice very helpfull, in your experience when removing the dominant aggressor male the sub dom that took his spot was more mild tempered or just as agressive once he took over, i also like your fish trap idea wondering though if it would be a bit of an eye sore in a nice display tank any chance of a pic of it? thanks.


i've been wanting to post a picture of my trap since i was very proud of it! But the excitement got diluted over the many months after building it. Anyway, since i just bought a new camera, i might find the motivation to take a pic and post it soon-ish.
The trap doesn't have to be a permanent fixture in the tank. Just dunk it in when you need to. 
It sure is an eye sore when it is in there. But at least its not a pain in the butt to try to catch a fish + risk of breaking your tank everytime you move those rocks.

Regarding sub dom male behaviour,....
I have found out that each fish has their personality! I removed 2 extremely aggressive males, and the two that took up those spots had very contrasting aggression behaviour. 
While one is very timid, and only fights with the other dom male, the other one is hyper aggressive and attacks every other fish. I removed the hyper aggressive one a few months later, and the one that took his spot was even more timid. There was momentary total peace in my tank. However, because the two dom males are not aggressive, it has allowed a 3rd dom male to take up space in between the two. Its only a 4ft tank, and i've got 3 dom males with fully flared up bright colors.


----------



## Josh83 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey just an update guys, its been a few weeks and so far all good no loses an i've had 3 females already with mouthfulls so far i'm very pleased, great little fish and i hope my luck continues thankyou everyone for your advice and posts.


----------



## suli (Dec 19, 2010)

kabuto said:


> I've got a 4ft tank of 14 adult demasoni. 3M 10F 1unsure.
> Started off with 18 and removed all the overly aggressive males.
> 
> I'm starting to think any number is fine as long as a few rules are followed:


Thanks. It will be very helpfull from your post. :thumb:


----------



## Shawn71 (Apr 19, 2007)

Sounds like things are going well.I would grow out some fry to add numbers to the main tank because 8 fish in a 90 might be a problem down the road.I would go with at least 20 in a 4 ft tank.It may not be a problem now,but as they mature you could run into trouble.I started with 13 in a 3 ft tank and the did well,produced tons of fry.Then had about 25 in 55 gal and were doing great.at the 3 year mark I moved them to a 75 and all **** broke loose.I'm not sure if the move did it or the fish matured.Probally the latter and I didn't move the aggressive fish like DJ Ransome was saying and ended up with 2 fish left.I really miss that tank.

Shawn


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

FISH TRAP HERE!! 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 14#1577214


----------

